# F.A.Q. Netzteil Thread



## Rain_in_may84 (7. April 2008)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich möchte gerne etwas Licht in das Dunkel "Netzteil" bringen, da man hier im Forum immer wieder über Fragen wie 
"reicht das 600W Netzteil für einen PC mit einer Grafikkarte...?" 
stolpert.
Zudem kommen immer wieder Unklarheiten über tatsächlichen Stromverbrauch, Combindeleistung, Gesamtleistung, 
Wirkungsgrad usw. ans Tageslicht.

*Wichtige Links: 
*
*Watt-Sammel-Thread*: hier könnt ihr die Verbrauchswerte von PC´s der Communitymitglieder angucken und/oder selber das Ergebnis eurer Verbrauchsmessung posten.
*Auflistung/Übersicht zu Systemen im Watt-Sammel-Thread*: hier findet ihr eine Auflistung der Ergebnisse(als Link) vom Watt-Sammel-Thread geordnet nach *Prozessoren* und *Grafikkarten*. So könnt ihr schneller die Vebrauchswerte finden, die ein PC mit einer spezifischen Konfiguration hat. Die Auflistung hat Pokerclock erstellt und er aktualisiert sie auch ständig.
Ich möchte euch mit diesem Thread helfen einige Unklarheiten zu beseitigen.
Für die *Beispiele* muss hier meistens (m)ein Enermax Infiniti 650W herhalten.

* Abkürzungen/Begriffe: *
*F: Frage*
*A: Antwort*
* PSU*: Power Supply Unit (englisch für Netzteil)
* Nennleistung*: Die Leistungsangabe die auf dem Netzteil steht
* NT*: kurz für Netzteil
* h*: Abkürzung für Stunde
* kWh*: KiloWattstunde, ein Verbrauchswert (physikalisch korrekt ist es die Arbeit)
*AC*: alternating current (power): engl. für Wechselstrom
*DC*: direct current (power): engl. für Gleichstrom
*TDP*: Thermal Design Power: steht für die maximale Energieaufnahme (z.B. bei AMD) eines Bauteiles bzw. für die Wärmeabgabe(z.B. bei Intel).
*


F:* Was bedeuten die Angaben auf dem Netzteil bzw wie liest man die?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
* A: *Auf der Verpackung des NTs, auf der Herstellerseite oder an der Seite von Netzteilen stehen meistens Bildchen, wie dieses (über dem Text). 
Sie sind eigentlich bei allen Herstellern ähnlich und geben unter anderen die Spannung und Stromstärken an, die ein Netzteil aufnehmen und abgeben kann.
Anhand von dem Enermax erkläre ich wie man so ein Bild/Tabelle aufschlüsseln kann.

* Beispiel:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







* F:* Was bedeutet die Wattangabe auf dem Netzteil?
 
* A: *Die Wattangabe auf dem Netzteil steht für die maximale Gesamtleistung, die das Netzteil an das System dauerhaft liefern kann.

* Beispiel:* Das Enermax Infiniti 650W stellt maximal 650W dauerhaft den PC-Komponenten zur Verfügung.



*F:* Was ist der Wirkungsgrad(die Effizienz)?

*A:* Bei dem Umwandeln von 220V Wechselstrom auf die im PC üblichen Gleichspannungen 3,3V, 5V und 12V treten Leistungsverluste in From von Wärme auf. 
Dadruch ensteht: 
1. ein Unterschied zwischen aufgenommener Leistung, 
also jene die aus der Steckdose gezogen wird und abgegebener Leistung, welche die tatsächlich an die Komponenten geliefert wird.
2. Wärme die das Netzteil beim Umwandeln produziert, die höher wird, desto niedriger der Wirkungsgrad ist.   
Der Wirkungsgrad ist der den Quotienten aus abgegebener Leistung und aufgenommener Leistung. 
Dieser Quotient ist immer kleiner als 1, zudem wird er meist mit 100 multipliziert und wird dann in Prozent (%) angegeben.
Je höher der Wirkungsgrad ist, desto kleiner ist die Differenz zwischen aufgenommener und abgegebener Leistung, und so geringer ist auch der Stromkonsum vom gesamten PC.

* Beispiel: *ein PC vebraucht real 100 Watt(aufgenommene Leistung) und aus der Steckdose zieht das Netzteil 120 Watt(abgegebene Leistung).
Wirkungsgrad ist abgegebene durch aufgenommen Leistung: 
100 Watt / 120 Watt = 0,833. 
In Prozent: 0,833 x 100 = 83,3%

Hier ist einmal die Verlaufskurve zwischen aufgenommener Leistung(Input Watts) und abgegebener Leistung (Output Watts) vom Infiniti. Dieses Diagramm ist direkt von der 80plus.org und  deren  Messung vom Enermax. 
( Quellen: The 80 PLUS Program | Home und 80plus-Infiniti-pdf )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hier ist noch anzumerken, wenn das Netzteil einen geringeren Wirkungsgrad hätte, dann wäre die aufgenommene Leistungs (Input Watts) "Kurve" größer und nicht etwa wie einige vieleicht annehmen würden die abegebene Leistungs (Output Watts) "Kurve" kleiner.
 

*
 F:* Wie rechne ich mit dem Wirkungsgrad?

* A:* Wenn man von der abgegeben Leistung auf die aufgenommene Leistung kommen will, dann dividiert man den Wirkungsgrad durch die abgegbene Leistung.
Wenn man der aufgenommenen Leistung auf die abgegebene Leistung kommen will, dann multipliziert man die aufgenommene Leistung mit dem Wirkungsgrad.

*Beispiel:* 
-aufgenommen Leistung: 120 Watt, der Wirkungsgrad ist 75% (0,75). 
120 Watt x 0,75 = 90 Watt 
Diese 90 Watt ist die vom Netzteil abgegebene Leistung.

-abgegeben Leistung 100 Watt, der Wirkungsgrad ist 80% (0,80). 
100 Watt / 0,80 = 125 Watt
Diese 125 Watt ist die vom Netzteil aufgenommene Leistung. 



*F:* Ist der Wirkungsgrad konstant?

*A:* Nein ist er nicht. Er nimmt mit steigender Auslastung zu und erreicht ca. zwischen 45 und 55% Auslastung sein Maximum, dannach sinkt der Wirkungsgrad wieder. für Details stay tuned

*Beispiel:* Das Bild zeigt den Wirkungsgradverlauf in Abhänigkeit von der Netzteilauslastung. Dieser Verlauf ist zwar nur ein Beispiel, sieht für alle Netzteile ähnlich aus. 
Das Diagramm ist direkt von der 80plus.org Seite von der Effizienzmessung des Enermax Infiniti 650W. (Quellen:  The 80 PLUS Program | Home  und 80plus.org-Infiniti-pdf )
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 


*F:* Wie wichtig ist der Wirkungsgrad(die Effizienz)?

 * A: *Das muss Jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Wem es wichtig ist eine niedrige Stromrechnung zu haben, der ist mit einen Netzteil welches ein hohen Wirkungsgrad besitzt besser dran. 
Als Faustregel gilt, je länger ein PC am Tag/in der Woche läuft desto mehr lohnt sich ein Netzteil mit hoher Effizienz.
Weiterhin bringt ein schlechter Wirkungsgrad eine höhere Abwärme vom Netzteil mit sich, wodurch sich dieses mehr aufheizt als ein Netzteil mir höheren Wirkungsgrad. Das stellt wiederum höhere Anforderung an die Netzteilkühlung und wirkt sich damit meistens negativ auf die Geräuschkulisse aus. Oder bei schlechter Netzteilkühlung sinkt durch die höhere Temperatur die Lebenserwartung vom Netzteil.

* Beispiel:* Realverbrauchswerte für einen PC mit 100 Watt im Windows, 110 Watt beim surfen/Filme gucken etc. und 200 Watt beim Spielen mit einen Netzteil mit 75% Wirkungsgrad und einen mit 83% Wirkungsgrad (den Wirkungsgrad nehme ich hier mal als immer als konstant an).

 *Verbrauchswerte*


 |
* für das 75% Netzteil*
| 
*für das 83% Netzteil*
  Windows
| 
133 Watt
 |  
120 Watt
surfen/Filme gucken
 | 
147 Watt
 | 
133 Watt
spielen
 | 
267 Watt
| 
241 Watt
*Verlustleistung*


 |
* des 75% Netzteils*
| 
*des 83% Netzteils*
  Windows
| 
33 Watt
 |  
20 Watt
surfen/Filme gucken
 | 
37 Watt
 | 
23 Watt
spielen
 | 
67 Watt
| 
41 Watt


*F:* Wie kann ich den täglichen/wöchtlichen/jährlichen Stromkonsum ausrechnen?

* A:* Das geht nur mit einen Wattmeter oder auch Strommessgerät genannt, relativ genau. Es wird vor den PC in die Steckdose gesteckt und zeigt den aufenommenen Strom(aufgenommene Leistung) an.
Man lässt dann das Strommessgerät ca. 24h angeschlossen, an einen typischen Tag mit PC. Es müsste eigentlich jedes Strommessgerät in der Lage sein den bisherigen Stromverbrauch in kWh anzugeben. 
Ist das der Fall, dann multipliziert man einfach den kWh Wert mit 7 um auf den Vebrauch in der Woche zu kommen oder mit 365 um auf den Verbrauch im Jahr zu kommen.
Ist das nicht der Fall notiert man sich den Verbrauchwert im Leerlauf von Windows(idle), den ungefähren Verbrauchswert beim surfen/Filme gucken etc. und den ungefähren Verbrauchswert beim Spielen.
Die Berechnung von einem PC-Tag-Verbrauch habe ich in dem Beispiel gerechnet, weiterhin habe ich die Rechnung mit 2 fiktiven Netzteilen
mit einen konstanten Wirkungsgrad von 75 bzw. 83% gemacht um den Einfluss des Wirkungsgrades auf den Stromkonsum zu zeigen.
Wenn man die ausgerechneten kWh mit dem Kosten/kWh vom Energieversorger multipliziert, dann kann man die Stromkosten ausrechnen. 

* Beispiel: *Verbrauchswerte pro Tag/Woche/Jahr für einen PC der real 100 Watt im Windows, 110 Watt beim surfen/Filme gucken etc. und 200 Watt 
beim Spielen verbraucht, mit einen Netzteil mit 75% Wirkungsgrad und einen mit 83% Wirkungsgrad. 
Angenommer täglicher "Zyklus" 2h Windows, 3h surfen/Filme gucken und 2h spielen. 
Realkonsum pro Tag: 2h x 100 Watt + 3h x 110 Watt + 2h x 200 Watt = 930 Wh (Watt x h) geteilt durch 1.000 = 0,93 kWh  

 Stromkonsum pro Tag mit 75% PSU: 0,93 kWh / 0,75 = 1,24 kWh 
 Stromkonsum pro Tag mit 83% PSU: 0,93 kWh / 0,83 = 1,12 kWh
 Stromkonsum pro Woche mit 75% PSU: 1,24 kWh x 7 (Tage) = 8,68 kWh
 Stromkonsum pro Woche mit 83% PSU: 1,12 kWh x 7 (Tage) = 7,84 kWh
 Stromkonsum pro Jahr mit 75% PSU: 1,24 kWh x 365 (Tage) = 452,6 kWh
 Stromkonsum pro Jahr mit 83% PSU: 1,12 kWh x 365 (Tage) = 408,8 kWh
Hier nochmal die Ergebnisse in einer Tabelle:


 | 
*PSU mit 75%* *Effizienz*
| 
*PSU mit 83% Effizienz*
 Stromkonsum pro Tag
 | 
1,24 kWh
 | 
1,12 kWh
 Stromkonsum pro Woche
 | 
8,68 kWh
 | 
7,84 kWh
 Stromkonsum pro Jahr
 | 
452,6 kWh
 | 
408,8 kWh*



F:* Was ist die Combinedleistung?

* A: *Die Combinedleistung(kombinierte Leistung) gibt die Leistung an, die mindestens zwei Voltschienen dauerhaft an die PC Komponenten liefern können. In der ATX Norm ist festgelegt, dass 3,3V und 5V zu einer Combinedleistung zusammengefasst werden und die verschiedenen 12V Schienen zu einer 12V Combinedleistung zusammengefasst werden.
Wichtig: Diese 12V Combinedleistung ist auch die Angabe auf die man achten muss, wenn man eine Grafikkarte kaufen will, weil die Grafikkartenhersteller sich auf die Combinedleistung beziehen und nicht auf die einzelnen Schienen oder sonst etwas.

* Beispiel:* Das Enermax Infiniti 650W hat eine 3,3V und 5V Combinedpower 160 Watt und eine 12V Combinedpower 624 Watt



*F:* Warum ist die Leistung des Netzteils kleiner als die Combinedleistungen?

* A:* coming soon stay tuned



*F:* Wieviel Watt kann ein Netzteil dauerhaft maximal aus der Steckdose ziehen und kann diese Leistung größer sein als die Nennleistung vom Netzteil?



* A:* Ein Netzteil konsumiert bei 100% Auslastung, die Nennleistung dividert durch den Wirkungsgrad(bei 100% Auslastung) an Strom. Das ist auch die maximale Stromaufnahme die es dauerhaft aus der Steckdose ziehen kann. Hierfür muss aber der Wirkungsgrad bei 100% Auslastung bekannt sein. Dadurch, dass man mit Wirkungsgrad, einer Zahl die kleiner als 1 ist, dividiert zieht das Netzteil ab einer bestimmten Auslastung mehr Strom aus der Leitung als Nennwattzahl auf der PSU stehen. 

* Beispiel:* Das Enermax Infiniti hat bei 100% Auslastung einen Wirkungsgrad von 82%(0,82). Dividiert man 650 Watt durch 0,82 so kommt
man auf 792,7 Watt die bei Vollauslastung konsumiert werden. 


 
*F:* Wie kann ich ungefähr das benötigte Netzteil für meinen PC bestimmen?

* A: *als 1. kann man hier in den *Watt-Sammel-Thread* gucken oder in 
*Auflistung/Übersicht zu Systemen im Watt-Sammel-Thread* und sich dort die Verbrauchswerte für sein Wunschsystem angucken und somit erählt man einen relativ genauen Einblick über das Netzteil.
Dann sollte man nicht am Netzteil sparen und lieber zu einem guten Netzteil mit etwas kleinerer Nennleistung greifen, als zu einen billigen und überdimensionierten Netzteil. Da bei den billige Netzteilen meistens nur minderwertige Bauteile verbaut werden und somit leidet oft die Qualität, die Leistungsfähigkeit und der Geldbeutel.
Wenn man ein gänzlich unbekanntes System aufbauen will, bietet sich an auf Hersteller und/oder Händler-Seiten nach den TDPs zu gucken. 
Obwohl zum Beispiel bei Intel die TDP nicht für die maximale Leistungsaufnahme der CPUs steht sondern für die (fast) maximale Wärmeabgabe der CPU.
Aber die TDP bei Intel ist auch ungefähr die maximale Stromaufnahme. Meist liegt diese sogar unter der TDP Angabe. Selbst wenn eine CPU mehr Verbraucht als die TDP angibt, so ist dieser Mehrverbrauch sehr gering (ca. 10W). 
Weiter muss man wissen, dass ein DDR2 RAM Riegel zwischen 1,5 und 2 Watt Verbraucht, ein Mainboard ca. 25 bis 50 Watt und Laufwerke/HDDs zwischen 8 und 15 Watt benötigen. 

 * Beispiel: *Als Beispiel sei hier mal ein Q6600 (G0), eine Geforce 9800GTX, ein P35 Board, 2 mal 2 GiB RAM, ein DVD Brenner und 2 S-ATA Festplatten.
Der Q6600 hat eine TDP 95W, die 9800GTX hat eine TDP von 156W, ein P35 Board braucht ca. 35W, die RAM DIMMs schlagen mit ca 4 W zu Buche und die Laufwerke benötigen ca. 45W. Das macht ingesamt ca. 335W die das System unter schlechtesten Bedingungen und unter gleichzeitiger maximaler Leistung aller Komponenten benötigt. Es würde also ein 350W Netzteil ausreichen und sogar noch eine kleine Reserve bieten.


 
*F:* Ist an den Mythos etwas dran, dass ein 400W Netzteil einen Intel QX6700 und 2 Geforce 8800 Ultras 
betreiben konnte ?

*A:* Ja es ist wahr. PC Games Hardware hat in der Ausgabe 09/2007 einen Intel QX6700(2,66 GHz) Viekernprozessor und die beiden 8800Ultras mit dem 400W Tagan 2-Force II TG400-U33 betrieben. Es war übrigens das einzige Netzteil im Testfeld (PSUs zwischen 350W und 450W) welches dieses SLI Gespann stabil in 3D Anwendungen betreiben konnte.



*F:* was ist ATX?

A: ATX steht für "Advanced Technology Extended" und ist eine internationale Norm für Netzteile, Mainboards und Gehäusen.
Es ist der Nachfolgestandard von AT und wurde 1996 von Intel eingeführt.
Diese Norm wird ständig verändert und ist zur Zeit in der aktuellsten 
Version ATX 2.3. 
Diese Normen stellen mit steigender Version vorallendingen immer höhere Anforderungen an das Netzteil, was vorallendingen uns Kunden von Vorteil ist, da dadurch die Qualität und Leistungsfähigkeit steigt und somit (zu) schlechte Netzteile keine aktuelle ATX Zertifizierung erhalten.



* F: *Worin bestehen die Unterschiede in den einzelnen ATX Versionen?

* A: *
ATX 1.0 Einführung Februar 2000
wichtige Änderungen: 

Einführung des 4-poligen "Pentium 4 Steckers" zur besseren Stromversorgung der CPU.
 
ATX 1.1 Einführung August 2000
wichtige Änderungen: 

 3,3 Volt Leistung wurde erhöht
 einige kleine Fehler wurden beseitigt
 ATX 1.2 Einführung Januar 2002
wichtige Änderungen:

die -5 Volt Schiene wurde entfernt
 ATX 1.3 Einführung April 2003
wichtige Änderungen:
der minimum Wirkungsgrad bei 100% Auslastung wurde von 68% auf 70% angehoben
der Serial ATA (S-ATA) Stecker wurde spezifiziert und in die Norm übernommen
Grundstein für low noise Netzteile gelegt (akustische Levels wurden spezifiziert bzw. der Norm hinzugefügt)
Leitlinien für Energy-Star und Standby Effizienz wurden aktualisiert

 ATX 2.0 Einführung Februar 2003 (das steht so in den Richtlinien)
wichtige Änderungen:

der Hauptmainboardstecker wurde von 20 Pin auf 24 Pin erweitert (für die bessere Stromversorung der Grafikkarte, da der PCIe Port mehr Leistung abgeben kann als der AGP Port)

der S-ATA Stromstecker wird pflicht
der minimale Wirkungsgrad bei "typical" (50% Auslastung) und "light" (20% Auslastung) Belastung wurde erhöht.
der Aux Stecker wurde entfernt

ATX 2.01 Einführung Juni 2004
wichtige Änderungen:
stay tuned

  ATX 2.1 Einführung März 2005
wichtige Änderungen:

die Anforderungen an den Wirkungsgrad wurden erhöht auf 65/72/70% (light/typical/full load)

 ATX 2.2 Einführung März 2005
wichtige Änderungen:
stay tuned

Wer sich noch eingehender mit den ATX Normen beschäftigen will, hier gibt es die einzelnen ATX Normen zum herunter laden (Achtung alles in Englisch) *>>Link<< *
 


*F:* Was ist ein 80+ Netzteil?
*
A:* Ein 80+ Netzteil ist ein Netzteil, welches einen Wirkungsgrad von mindestens 80% besitzt bei einer Auslastung von 20 bis 100%. Unter 20% Auslastung bestehen keine Vorgaben.
Das 80+ NT wird mit einen 80+ Zerifikat gekennzeichnet (Bild unten) und 
vergeben wird es von der 80plus.org bzw. dessen 80PLUS Programm. Ein Netzteil wird von diesen Leuten getesten und muss um das Zertifikat zu bekommen deren Vorgaben erfüllen.
Es gibt noch weitere 80Plus Zertifikate, das 80+ Bronze, das 80+ Silver und das 80+ Gold. Wobei Gold die höchsten Effizienzanforderungen stellt und bis jetzt noch kein Netzteil diese Anforderungen erfüllt hat.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


* F:* Wie kann ich 80+ Netzteile finden?

* A:* Die meisten Hersteller geben dieses Zertifikat in den Produkteigenschaften an ihrer Netzteile an. 
Wer auf der Suche nach einen 80+ Netzteil ist und keinen bestimmten Hersteller bevorzugt findet eine komplette Liste mit 80+ Netzteilen bei 80Plus.org (*Direktlink zur Liste*). 
Diese Liste hinkt aber ein paar Monate hinterher, bietet dafür aber die Einteilung in 80+ normal, Bronze, Silver und Gold.
Um die einzelnen Netzteile der Hersteller zu begutachten, einfach auf den jeweiligen Hersteller klicken und dort auf das gewünschte Netzteil.



*F:* Verbraucht ein 800W Netzteil mehr als ein 400 W Netzteil?

*A: *Generell: nein, weil ein Netzteil, nur soviel Strom an die Komponenten 
liefert wie gebraucht wird. 
Einen Unterschied im Verbrauch macht hier nur der Wirkungsgrad, vom Netzteil.
Wenn beide Netzteile den gleichen Wirkungsgrad haben, verbrauchen sie beide gleich viel Strom.

*wichtig:* Das Problem ist aber meistens, dass die Netzteile bei unter 20% Realauslastung sehr uneffizient sind, d.h. ihr Wirkungsgrad ist um einiges schlechter als bei 20%+ Auslastung.
Um ein 800 W Netzteil günstig zu belasten ist also eine Leistung von (realen) 160 W nötig, wohin gegen bei 400 W schon 80 W reichen um eine günstige Auslastung zu bekommen. 
Das sollte man immer bedenken, wenn man sich ein Netzteil kauft!

 
*

Version 0.76*


Edit: wie ihr sehen könnt ist das F.A.Q. noch in Arbeit, es wird noch etwas übersichtlicher werden und es wird nicht nur bei diesen F.A.Q.s bleiben, da werden noch paar dazu kommen. Einige Sachen sind noch nicht ganz vollständig bzw. bin ich noch nicht damit zufrieden. Darum werden einige Sachen immer überarbeitet werden.
*Das F.A.Q. ist fertig, wenn es Version 1.0  *erreicht hat. Es wird aber sicherlich noch 1, 2 Wochen dauern, bis es Version 1.0 von mir bekommt 
Dannach werde ich mich trotzdem immer weiter um den Thread kümmern da immer wieder Neuerungen folgen z.B. von neuen ATX Richtlinien usw.
Auch wenn es ein F.A.Q. ist, werde ich erst ab Version 1.0 Fragen von Mitgliedern hier einbinden. Bitte habt Verständniss dafür, ich will erst einmal ein Was fertig machen, sonst wird es zu unübersichtlich für mich.
Sachen die ich noch nicht fertig habe bzw. wo ich erst noch genauer nach gucken muss sind mit stay tuned gekennzeichnet.
Aber keine Angst Duke Nukem: Forever wird nicht vor meinen Antworten erscheinen 

Also bis nächste Version: stay tuned


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (7. April 2008)

Wer weiß wieviel Platz ich brauche 

Also reserviert 

Edit: Chuck Norris wird nicht von einen Schwarzen Loch geschluckt, er schluckt das Schwarze Loch


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. April 2008)

Schau mal bei P3D und/oder Anandtech, darauf kannst ja verweisen, beim Wirkungsgrad.


----------



## y33H@ (7. April 2008)

Schöne Infos, knackig formuliert 

cYa


----------



## Kreisverkehr (7. April 2008)

joa, schön gestaltet. vllt noch den Unterschied zwischen Noname und MArkennetzteilen erklären und warum man besser mehr ausgeben sollte für ein Netzteil anstatt das billigste zu nehmen.

Vllt wären auch Beispiele von Wirkungsgraden interessannt


----------



## Pokerclock (7. April 2008)

Sehr gut gemacht!

Für "Ist der Wikungsgrad konstant" hätte ich eine Grafik im Anhang, die so ähnlich aussehen könnte.

Für die letzte Frage müssten Verweise eigentlich ausreichen. Da habe ich insbesondere den Watt-Sammel-Thread im Auge. Außerdem gab es ausführliche Listen von AMD und Intel zu den TDP-Angaben der Prozessoren. Kann mich aber nicht mehr erinnern wo die waren...

*@ Mods, bitte den Thread hier pinnen. So hätten wir drei ideale Threads, die den Leuten schon mal sagen, "was sie brauchen, wollen, kennen und kennen müssen bei Netzteilen". So verhindern wir neu eröffnete Threads, die mit Links zu diesen drei Threads zu 100% beantwortet könnten.*


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (7. April 2008)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Sehr gut gemacht!
> Für "Ist der Wikungsgrad konstant" hätte ich eine Grafik im Anhang, die so ähnlich aussehen könnte.



Danke an Alle für die Blumen 
und danke Pokerclock für die Grafik, ich hab sie gleich mit eingebaut und dich noch erwähnt 



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Für die letzte Frage müssten Verweise eigentlich ausreichen. Da habe ich insbesondere den Watt-Sammel-Thread im Auge. Außerdem gab es ausführliche Listen von AMD und Intel zu den TDP-Angaben der Prozessoren. Kann mich aber nicht mehr erinnern wo die waren...



Done, habe beide W-S-Thread und deinen Thread als wichtige Links verlinkt 
Ich hab noch eine Seite gefunden mit der Auflistung aller 80+ zertifizierten Netzteile. Dieser Link wird demnächst in dem F.A.Q. eingefügt werden.
Zu den anderen Sachen: TDPs und so weiter müssen wir mal gucken. Zur Not legen wir uns selber eine Liste an (bis P4 oder werden wir das mindestens auch hinbekommen  )



Pokerclock schrieb:


> @Rain_in_may84
> 
> Du glaubst nicht wie oft ich mich bei deinem Nick-Name verschrieben habe.



Jo das kommt davon wenn man zu faul ist nach einen guten Nickname zu suchen 
Und weils dir so viel Spaß macht mein Nick zu schreiben, kommen nächste Woche 2 Ergebnisse von meinen neuen Netzteil in den Watt-Sammelthread 

MFG


----------



## StellaNor (7. April 2008)

Toll, das hat hier wirklich gefehlt. 

Wenn du möchtest, dann werde ich den Text was Rechtschreibung betrifft überarbeiten. Wenn du fertig bist, bekommt der
Beitrag einen Platz unter Anleitungen.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (7. April 2008)

StellaNor schrieb:


> Toll, das hat hier wirklich gefehlt.
> 
> Wenn du möchtest, dann werde ich den Text was Rechtschreibung betrifft überarbeiten. Wenn du fertig bist, bekommt der
> Beitrag einen Platz unter Anleitungen.



doppelt danke, 
ich werde gerne den Thread von dir auf Rechtschreibefehler überprüfen lassen 
Einige habe ich aber heute schon eliminiert. Es war halt Gestern doch etwas spät als ich angefangen habe, da unterlaufen einen halt mehr Fehler 

MFG


----------



## Pokerclock (8. April 2008)

Hab deinen Thread auch gerade deutlich sichtbar mit aufgenommen.

Wenn du die Grafik etwas bearbeiten willst, lade ich sie als ZIP hoch. Habe sie in einer Vorlesung schnell mit Powerpoint gezaubert.

Auf die Systeme freue ich mich schon.

Was ich mir persönlich noch wünschen würde, wäre eine Erklärung zu den Unterschieden der Formfaktoren ATX2.0, 2.1 2.2 und was weiß ich nicht alles. Ist für Besitzer ältere NTs mit Sicherheit von Nutzen (hinsichtlich 20pin, 24pin etc.). Falls diese Nts noch weiter benutzt werden sollen/könnten


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (15. April 2008)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Hab deinen Thread auch gerade deutlich sichtbar mit aufgenommen.



Super Danke,
ich hab hier auch nochmal deinen Namen hervorgehoben 


Pokerclock schrieb:


> Wenn du die Grafik etwas bearbeiten willst, lade ich sie als ZIP hoch. Habe sie in einer Vorlesung schnell mit Powerpoint gezaubert.



ähm wie wie siehts denn aus, kannst du mir ein Diagramm erstellen, welches die Kurve von dem Enermax enthält aber als ein 400 NT (also das bei 400W 100% ist und dannach Schluß und bei 200W (50%) der maximale Wirkungsgrad anliegt) und eine 650W "billig Netzteil" mit der gleichen Verlaufskurve wie das Infiniti allerdings mit max 75% Wirkungsgrad?
Wäre coll wenn du das hinbekommen würdest, ich hab nämlich nichts womit ich das anstellen könnte.



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Was ich mir persönlich noch wünschen würde, wäre eine Erklärung zu den Unterschieden der Formfaktoren ATX2.0, 2.1 2.2 und was weiß ich nicht alles. Ist für Besitzer ältere NTs mit Sicherheit von Nutzen (hinsichtlich 20pin, 24pin etc.). Falls diese Nts noch weiter benutzt werden sollen/könnten



Hab ich schon geplant, das ist auch das was am meisten Zeit in Anspruch nimmt. Weil ich nicht auf irgendwelchen Forums oder Wikiseiten gucken will, sondern ich lese die ATX Norm (PDF mit vielen Seiten ) durch aber so etwas dauert halt. Ich hab auch bis jetzt nur die ATX 2.2 / 2.3 Norm gefunden. Ich muss mal gucken ob ich noch ältere Versionen finde.

MFG


----------



## Kreisverkehr (15. April 2008)

hey, wird ja immer schöner...


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (15. April 2008)

Wow, schöne arbeit, rain_in_may. Ich schätze mal, du warst da einige Zeit mit beschäftigt. 



> und es wird nicht nur bei diesen F.A.Q.s bleiben, da werden noch paar dazu kommen.



das freut (nicht nur) mich!

weiter so!  

MfG


----------



## Pokerclock (15. April 2008)

Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> ähm wie wie siehts denn aus, kannst du mir ein Diagramm erstellen, welches die Kurve von dem Enermax enthält aber als ein 400 NT (also das bei 400W 100% ist und dannach Schluß und bei 200W (50%) der maximale Wirkungsgrad anliegt) und eine 650W "billig Netzteil" mit der gleichen Verlaufskurve wie das Infiniti allerdings mit max 75% Wirkungsgrad?
> Wäre coll wenn du das hinbekommen würdest, ich hab nämlich nichts womit ich das anstellen könnte.



Ich versuche es. Leider wird es etwas dauern. Bin mit Studium, Nebenjob und Fußball etwas beschäftigt diese und nächste Woche. 

Aber schaun mer ma!


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (15. April 2008)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> hey, wird ja immer schöner...



Danke 

das möchte auch so sein, schließlich soll er übersichtlich, ahnsehnlich, gut verständlich und nicht zu letzt informativ sein 
Ich bemühe mich aber noch den Thread noch schöner zu machen.



$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Wow, schöne arbeit, rain_in_may. Ich schätze mal, du warst da einige Zeit mit beschäftigt.
> 
> das freut (nicht nur) mich!
> 
> ...



Tänks,
jo das hat etwas Zeit gekostet und kostet auch noch Zeit, weil es ist ja jetzt erst Version 0.32 
Also da kommt noch was.



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich versuche es. Leider wird es etwas dauern. Bin mit Studium, Nebenjob und Fußball etwas beschäftigt diese und nächste Woche.
> 
> Aber schaun mer ma!



Danke, es eilt ja nicht. Wäre echt toll wenn du das hinbekommen würdest.

@ Topic 

Version 0.32 Online

MFG


----------



## Kreisverkehr (16. April 2008)

`Da dürfte ein kleiner Dreher drin sein: "F: Wieviel Watt kann ein Netzteil dauerhaft maximal aus der SteckdoseNennleistung vom Netzteil? ziehen und kann diese Leistung größer sein als die"

Schön, dass du auch erklärt hast, warum man Markennetzteil verwenden sollte. Vllt könntest du (wiederhole ich mich?) noch eine kleine Auswahl an guten Markennetzteilen vllt für verschiedene klassen.


----------



## Pokerclock (16. April 2008)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Schön, dass du auch erklärt hast, warum man Markennetzteil verwenden sollte. Vllt könntest du (wiederhole ich mich?) noch eine kleine Auswahl an guten Markennetzteilen vllt für verschiedene klassen.



Das könnte zu einem ganz schönen gebashe werden, wenn eine "persönliche" Auswahl getroffen wird. Manche werden zwangsläufig irgendwas dagegen sagen.

Vielleicht wäre es besser, bereits abgehaltene Diskussionen (Threads) von hier im Forum als Links zu setzen. Nach der Form ungefähr.

Be Quiet Link1 Link2 Link3 ...
Seasonic Link 1 Link2...

Am Besten alphabetisch geordnet


----------



## Kreisverkehr (16. April 2008)

Ja gut, die Klassiker denk ich mal dürften aber akzeptiert werden, wenn man sagt: für 300-450W gibts die Modelle von Seasonic, Bequiet, Corsair VX(sind auch 80+-Zertifiziert)
bei 450W-650W dann Enermax 82+, Corsair HX, TX, Bequiet DPP, oder so. 

nur die klassiker halt mit Wirkungsgrad vllt. für den Rest gäbe es dann noch einen Thread.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (16. April 2008)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> `Da dürfte ein kleiner Dreher drin sein: "F: Wieviel Watt kann ein Netzteil dauerhaft maximal aus der SteckdoseNennleistung vom Netzteil? ziehen und kann diese Leistung größer sein als die"



Danke, das war mein Fehler, ich habe ihn gleich beseitigt 



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Schön, dass du auch erklärt hast, warum man Markennetzteil verwenden sollte. Vllt könntest du (wiederhole ich mich?) noch eine kleine Auswahl an guten Markennetzteilen vllt für verschiedene klassen.



Nein du wiederholst dich nicht, du hast folgendes geschrieben:


Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> joa, schön gestaltet. vllt noch den Unterschied zwischen Noname und MArkennetzteilen erklären und warum man besser mehr ausgeben sollte für ein Netzteil anstatt das billigste zu nehmen.
> 
> Vllt wären auch Beispiele von Wirkungsgraden interessannt



Und ich weiß noch nicht ob ich eine kleine Auswahl an Markennetzteilen auflisten will. u.a. wegen den Punkten die Pokerclock schon angegeben hat 
Zudem habe ich persönlich mit billig Netzteilen (außer schlechten Wirkungsgrad und dass das eine etwas lauter war) noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht (Ausfall, Abstürze etc.). 
Und das es bei jeder Firma zu Ausfällen kommt bzw. das mal ein schlechtes Teil dabei ist, dürfte jedem klar sein (egal ob da nun Enermax, Be quiet oder Xilence drauf steht).
Ich überlegs mir wie gesagt noch, aber manche Dinge ändern sich auch mit der Zeit 



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Ja gut, die Klassiker denk ich mal dürften aber akzeptiert werden, wenn man sagt: für 300-450W gibts die Modelle von Seasonic, Bequiet, Corsair VX(sind auch 80+-Zertifiziert)
> bei 450W-650W dann Enermax 82+, Corsair HX, TX, Bequiet DPP, oder so.
> 
> nur die klassiker halt mit Wirkungsgrad vllt. für den Rest gäbe es dann noch einen Thread.



Da kommt wieder das Subjektive durch  ich persönlich habe mit dem Corsair HX620 nicht ganz so dolle Erfahrungen gemacht, zu laut und zu ineffizient, wenn dann würde ich lieber zum Enermax Infiniti greifen 

Zudem gibt es z.B.  zwischen der 300-450W Kategorie auch die Enermax Pro82+ Reihe (seit Heute gehört das mit 385 W mir  ).

Ich hab eigentlich die Liste mit den 80+ Netzteilen reingestellt, damit jeder selber sich umgucken kann, wer weiß vieleicht ist dort auch ein NT Hersteller dabei, der in Sachen Qualität und Leistung den Be quiets, Enermax, Seasonic und Co die lange Nase zeigt.
Man weiß es halt nicht und man kann auch nicht alles testen. 
Ich persönlich würde z.B. lieber ein billiges ATX 2.2 Netzteil nehmen als ein teures ATX 1.3 Netzteil  
Drum das mit dem Empfehlungen ist immer so eine Sache, klar mit dem P7 oder E5 Modellen von be quiet kann man nicht viel Falsch machen. Naja wie gesagt mal gucken.

MFG


----------



## Kreisverkehr (16. April 2008)

stimmt, da is das Subjektive wieder langsam am oberhand gewinnen.
Ich wusste zb. nicht, dass es ein 82+ mit 385W gibt. 

gut, mit dem Standard hast du auch wieder Recht.  Dann ziehe ich meine Bitte um Beispiele zurück.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (29. April 2008)

Lange nichts mehr gemacht aber Version 0.61 ist online 
Also so langsam aber sicher geht das F.A.Q. auf Version 0,9 zu (ab da mache ich nur noch Fehlerbeseitung und die Fragen ordne ich neu an bzw sinnvoller) und ab da gehts dann ratzfatz auf 1.0 
Also habt noch ein bissl Geduld



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> gut, mit dem Standard hast du auch wieder Recht. Dann ziehe ich meine Bitte um Beispiele zurück.



hmm  wie gesagt ich muss mir das noch durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Und wenn ich so etwas mit rein nehme, dann sollte es so objektiv wie möglich sein. Das wird ne ganz schön harte Nuss 

MFG

Edit: Version 0.72 ist online


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (30. April 2008)

So, da ich jetzt ein paar tolle "Developer Specs" gefunden habe, dauert es nicht mehr lange bis das F.A.Q. von meiner Seite her fertig ist.

Darum könnt ihr schon jetzt Fragen stellen die in den F.A.Q. sollen. Ich möchte euch aber bitten die Fragen eurer Vorposter zu lesen, nicht dass dann 3 mal die gleiche Frage kommt, die nur anders formuliert ist.
Ich werde gucken ob ich a) jede Frage beantworten kann und b) ob die Frage fürs F.A.Q. geeignet ist. Zudem werde ich wenns passt auch 2 oder 3 Fragen zu einer zusammen fassen. (falls überhaupt Fragen gepostet werden  ).

MFG

PS. auch wenn ich nichts hinter die Fragen schreibe lese ich sie mir trotzdem durch aber ich werde nicht zu jeder Frage meinen Senf posten


----------



## Fifadoc (5. Mai 2008)

hmmm, kein schimmer ob du es einbauen willst, aber bei meinem netzteil ist mir gestern etwas interessantes aufgefallen. Mein Coolermaster 460W netzteil zieht bei Ausgeschaltetem rechner noch etwa 18-20W. Wenn ich das Netzteil am schalter ausschalte, zieht es immer noch 16W.
Erst ein Abschalten der Steckdose bringt den Wert auf 0.

Hatte überlegt, ob sowas in den Watt-Sammelthreat gehört, aber ich denke doch fast eher, dass es Netzteil FAQ ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Mai 2008)

mal so als kleine anmerkung:

das sind keine atx-revisionen, sondern atx-12v-revisionen.
ein riesiger unterschied.
der p4 stecker z.b. wurde mit dem atx-2.03 standard eingeführt, der zur/kurz nach der jahrtausendwende kam.

"atx 1.0" ist der erste atx standard überhaupt und dürfte aus den früheren 90ern stammen.
damals war z.b. noch spezifiziert, dass der netzteillüfter ins gehäuse reinbläst - um die cpu zu kühlen.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (10. Mai 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> mal so als kleine anmerkung:
> 
> das sind keine atx-revisionen, sondern atx-12v-revisionen.
> ein riesiger unterschied.
> ...





Vielen Dank für den Hinweis 

btw. ATX wurde 1996 eingeführt (steht auch im F.A.Q.)^^

MFG


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Mai 2008)

Du solltest auch mal auf die Verlustleistung des Netzteils hinweisen, damit sieht man besser, wie wichtig eine hohe Effizienz ist, gerade bei 'Hochwatt' Geräten mit 600W und mehr.

z.B.


> Windows: 120 Watt surfen/Filme gucken: 133 Watt spielen: 241 Watt


Bei Eta = 0,83:
Windows 144,6W aufgenommen, 24,6W Verlustleistung im Netzteil
Surfen/Film: 160W Aufgenommen, 27W Verlustleistung im Netzteil
Spielen: 290,4W aufgenommen, ~50W Verlustleistung im Netzteil


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (12. Mai 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Du solltest auch mal auf die Verlustleistung des Netzteils hinweisen, damit sieht man besser, wie wichtig eine hohe Effizienz ist, gerade bei 'Hochwatt' Geräten mit 600W und mehr.
> 
> z.B.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Idee, ich habs gleich mal übernommen 

Version 0.76 online 

MFG


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Mai 2008)

Und jetzt noch ein kluger Satz das sich die höhere Effizienz sehr positiv auf die Verlustleistung des NTs auswirkt und eine höhere Effizienz mit einem leiseren Lüfter einhergehen kann.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (24. Mai 2008)

Top Arbeit


----------



## AS2008Schl (2. Juli 2008)

Hi,

kann mir jemand helfen?

Ich weiß nicht, ob das hier irgendwo steht, aber wieviel Watt braucht man bei 2 Geforce 8800 GTS im SLI Betrieb?

Mein Netzteil ist SLI fähig und heißt Aurora Superflower 500W (max. 550W), reicht das?


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. August 2008)

> F: Warum ist die Leistung des Netzteils kleiner als die Combinedleistungen?


Weil die Gesamtleistung auch nur eine kombinierte Leistung ist wie z.B. die 3,3/5V Leistung.
Der Grun ist, das idR nur ein Trafo verwendet wird.


Bei Netzteilen der neusten Generation wird auch auf eigene Wandlung der 5V und 3,3V Rails verzichtet, die werden einfach aus einer der vorhandenen +12V Rail gewandelt, mit VRMs wie auf MoBos üblich.

Beispiel ist hier das aktuelle Etasis Design, wie das Zeus ZU1200 von Silverstione


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. August 2008)

AS2008Schl schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kann mir jemand helfen?
> 
> ...



1. 2 8800er im SLI zu betreiben ist völliger Unsinn!!
2. G80 oder G92?!
3. Nein, reicht nicht.


----------



## snapstar123 (20. Mai 2009)

Hallo erst mal hab da ne bestimmte Frage habe eine 280 GTX Geforce und ein Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P7 550 W und würde gerne eine zweite Graka als PPU einfügen. Brauche Natürlich eine die kein Stromanschluss hat, aber die eigentliche Frage ist reicht die Leistung vom Netzteil aus wenn ich eine zweite als Physic berechnungen rein stecke die nur vom PCIe 2.0 Steckplatz mit Strom versorgt wird. die anderen Infos die ihr braucht könnt aus meinem sys Profiel entnehmen, währe erfreut über eine direkte Antwort, Mfg Snapstar123


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Juli 2009)

Wann gibts die nächsten Updates?


----------



## KingKokosnuss (17. Januar 2010)

Wirklich gut erklärt (hab sogar ich verstanden^^)
Aber eine Frage hab ich noch...
Um nicht unter 20% Netzteilauslastung zu kommen muss ich ja wissen was die Komponenten minimal an Strom verbrauchen, wie finde ich das raus?


----------



## soulpain (17. Januar 2010)

> Um nicht unter 20% Netzteilauslastung zu kommen muss ich ja wissen was die Komponenten minimal an Strom verbrauchen, wie finde ich das raus?


Durch verschiedene Tests und Spezifikationen im Netz, die mit Testsystemen z.B. aktuelle CPUs oder Grafikkarten testen.
Oder ganz einfach, indem Du selbst die Leistungsaufnahme ermittelst mit einem Energiemessgerät im Idle. Davon muss zwar noch die Verlustleistung abgezogen werden, um den realen Verbrauch zu erhalten, aber dadurch bekommt man schon einen Eindruck, wo man in etwa liegt.


----------



## KingKokosnuss (17. Januar 2010)

Ah ok, vielen Dank.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Dezember 2013)

Frage:

Nabend,

Habe da mal eine Frage. Würde mein momentanes 400 Watt Netzteil mit einer GTX 770 mithalten können?


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Dezember 2013)

Hängt vom 400W Netzteil ab...
Gibt solche und solche...

Ein 400W E5 wird z.B. ganz sicher nicht damit klar kommen, allein von den Daten her.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Dezember 2013)

Das hier ist meins derzeit:


Produktdetails Cougar A v2 400 Watt - ATELCO Computer


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Dezember 2013)

Sollt gehen, wenns nicht allzu alt ist.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Dezember 2013)

1 Jahr.


----------



## Threshold (22. Dezember 2013)

Probiere es einfach aus. Wenn es nicht reichen sollte schaltet das Netzteil ab und du bist um eine Erfahrung reicher.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Dezember 2013)

Joa ok. Hab aber trotzdem meine Sorgen.


----------



## keinnick (22. Dezember 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Joa ok. Hab aber trotzdem meine Sorgen.



Probiere es doch einfach erst einmal, da sollte nichts kaputtgehen. Ein neues NT kannst Du immer noch kaufen.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Dezember 2013)

Jo mache ich sobald die neue Graka angekommen ist. Trotzdem danke.


----------

